# passionné - amour, baiser, etc.



## nasti

Resalut 

_Passionné(e)_ a plusieurs significations. Ce qui m'intéresse là, c'est_ le passionné_ en amour,_ passionné_ du tempérament. Je ne sais pas si je le comprends bien.


Dans ces contextes _passionné_ marche-t-il bien ?:
(et pour le sens des exemples, on passe  ... )

_Après 40 ans de mariage : baisers *passionnés* ou amicaux ?_

_Divorcer d'un mari indifférent ou rester et prendre un amant jeune et *passionné* ?_

_J'ai rompu avec l'autre fille car elle était trop frigide _(au lit)_, ma copine actuelle est très* passionnée*, côté sexe, on peut pas se plaindre._
​Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Il n'est que midi nasti!!! 

Toutes tes phrases me semblent propres, mais on attend les adepts!


----------



## nasti

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> Il n'est que midi nasti!!!




Salut Chris' Spokesperson 

Je l'efface et je le reposte à 22h ?


----------



## hippocampe

salut,
"passionné" marche très bien dans les 2 premiers cas. Dans ta dernière phrase, ça sonne bizarre mais on comprend malgré tout le sens.


----------



## nasti

Merci hippocampe ! 



hippocampe said:


> Dans ta dernière phrase, ça sonne bizarre mais on comprend malgré tout le sens.



Ok. Quelqu'un aurait une idée de l'adjectif qu'on pourrait y utiliser ou comment réformuler cette phrase ?

_J'ai rompu avec l'autre fille car elle était trop frigide _(au lit)_, ma copine actuelle est très* passionnée**__, côté sexe, on peut pas se plaindre.

_​Ce _* passionnée** _voulait dire que la personne éprouve du désir et le manifeste en faisant l'amour, elle s'y engage beaucoup. Ce serait, je crois, une question de tempérament (donc pas en fonction du partenaire), trait plus ou moins stable. 

( Quoi que ... une personne "froide", _frigide _peut "se débloquer" (suite à un changement mental) et devenir plus _passionnée_*. )
_Passionné* au lit_
_Es-tu passionnée* ?_ (psychotest)
_un amant passionné*_​Comment le dire correctement ?


----------



## Grop

Pour ma part, je ne trouve rien d'étrange dans l'usage de _passionnée_ dans la troisième phrase. On pourrait aussi dire qu'elle est très _enthousiaste_.

Ceci dit la phrase est plutôt familière, donc je me serait plutôt attendu à des termes plus familier (hum, je n'ai rien en tête qui ne soit pas un peu vulgaire).


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

On peut parler de choses 'vulgaires' avec des termes polis, non...et l'inverse est autant vrai!


----------



## nasti

Merci Grop ! 



Grop said:


> Pour ma part, je ne trouve rien d'étrange dans l'usage de _passionnée_ dans la troisième phrase. On pourrait aussi dire qu'elle est très _enthousiaste_.



L'adjectif_ enthousiaste_ dans le contexte du sexe a-t-il une signification particulière ? Ou signifie-t-il simplement "qui a envie de faire l'amour" ?

Je ne suis toujours pas sûre que _passionné_ soit un bon mot... J'essaie de réexpliquer. 



> _J'ai rompu avec l'autre fille car elle était trop frigide _(au lit)_, ma copine actuelle est très* passionnée**_


 (L'exemple du post no 1.)

= elle "fait" (échange ?) des câlins passionnés, des baisers passionnés.

Cela ne concerne pas le côté sentimental, cela ne se réfère qu'au sexe mais c'est sans rapport avec l'envie de faire l'amour ou pas. On peut avoir envie de faire l'amour et ne pas être passionné*. 

*** terme à remplacer

Quelqu'un aurait une idée comment exprimer ce "passionné" en français ? 


Merci !


----------



## Grop

Ni passionnée ni enthousiaste ne sont des termes faisant explicitement référence au sexe... Mais dans un contexte pareil, je ne vois pas comment on peut les interpréter autrement que dans le sens que tu cherches.

Ceci dit, si tu veut être plus explicite, tu peux toujours dire qu'elle est très portée sur la chose, voire carrément qu'elle aime le sexe. Dans un registre plus familier, tu pourrais dire qu'elle est chaude : _ma copine actuelle est super chaude_.


----------



## itka

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Grop. _"Passionnée"_ me semble très bien dans ce contexte, _"enthousiaste"_ aussi, bien que ces deux mots n'aient a priori, rien à voir avec le sexe. C'est affaire de contexte !
Sinon, on pourrait dire aussi : "elle est sensuelle" mais... c'est un euphémisme !


----------



## nasti

Merci bien Grop et itka pour vos précisions ! 



itka said:


> Sinon, on pourrait dire aussi : "elle est sensuelle" mais... c'est un euphémisme !



_Sensuel _- ce mot me convient parfaitement ! Merci mille fois !


----------



## Nicomon

nasti said:


> _Sensuel _- ce mot me convient parfaitement ! Merci mille fois !


 Et c'est aussi celui que j'aurais suggéré, si itka ne l'avait pas déjà fait.

Il fait partie de la liste des antonymes de _frigide_, justement, en plus de _chaude_, bien sûr.
Dans le sens de _passionnée/enthousiaste_, il me venait aussi _fougueuse._ Mais je crois qu'on l'entend plus souvent au masculin.


----------



## nasti

Merci bien Nicomon d'avoir confirmé mon choix ! _ 

Fougueux_ - intéressant, je ne connaissais pas ce mot.


----------



## itka

"Fougueux" peut évoquer le sexe, mais pas seulement ! 
Pour moi, c'est d'abord un cheval qui "fougueux" quand il est jeune et ne se laisse pas monter facilement... Un jeune garçon peut aussi être "fougueux" lorsqu'il est vif, enthousiaste et fonce dans... n'importe quoi, avec ardeur (et pas trop de réflexion) !


----------



## nasti

Merci beaucoup itka ! 

Ok. Dans le domaine du sexe et de tout ce qui est autour, j'ai vu sur le net que par ex._ un baiser_ peut être _fougueux. _


----------



## dark girafe

En effet, mais on l'écrit _fougueux_


----------



## dark girafe

Entreprenante aussi peut être utilisé ici pour la copine un peu "chaude", ardente ou volontaire, je pense que gourmande se comprend aussi dans ce contexte. Quand à cochonne, salace, insatiable ou affamée peut être serait ce aller un peu loin


----------



## Grop

Ah oui, on peut aussi dire qu'_elle en veut_. Ceci dit c'est un peu comme _être fougueuse_ : dans d'autres contextes ce ne serait pas forcément sexuel.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Et de blaguer un peu; il paraît qu'elle est en chaleur!


----------



## dark girafe

il parait qu'elle est en chaleur


----------



## nasti

Merciiiiiiiii ! 




dark girafe said:


> Quand à cochonne, salace, insatiable ou affamée peut être serait ce aller un peu loin



 ok.


----------



## Grop

Nasti, je préfère te préciser que dire d'une femme qu'elle est cochonne, salace, ou même en chaleur n'est vraiment pas respectueux.


----------



## nasti

Merci Grop ! 

C'est ce que j'ai pensé en faisant la traduction, c'est bien de le confirmer.



> *dark girafe*  : Quand à cochonne, salace, insatiable ou affamée peut être serait ce aller un peu loin


Au fait, j'ai bien aimé la construction de la phrase de dark girafe...


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> "Fougueux" peut évoquer le sexe, mais pas seulement !


 Salut itka  Je suis d'accord.  Tout comme enthousiaste et passionné, d'ailleurs, non?  On peut être passionné de tennis.  

Je le voyais bien surtout pour le deuxième exemple que nasti a donné : « jeune amant fougueux » me semblait bien convenir.  

Un peu comme « jeune étalon », dans ce sens figuré : [Figuré]  Homme réputé pour sa performance sexuelle. C’est tout un étalon.


----------

